# Next let's talk about monitors



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Next let's talk about monitors. There are two basic types of monitors made for CAR PC's. Two of the key characteristics are Depth and Brightness. Neither are really an issue and both offer adequate results. 

*MONITOR TYPES:*

LCD

LCD stands for Liquid Crystal Display.

Liquid Crystals are used to make the picture

Shallow depth 

Good brightness

Energy Efficient

LED

LED stands for Light Emitting Diode

LED use thousands of small LED lights to make the picture (red, blue, white, green)

Often confused because of technology

LCD LED BACKLIGHT and LED

Shallower depth than LCD

Greater brightness due to the led technology

Uses less energy than LCD due to the LED technology


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

Ultimateherts said:


> Next let's talk about monitors. There are two basic types of monitors made for CAR PC's. Two of the key characteristics are Depth and Brightness. Neither are really an issue and both offer adequate results.
> 
> *MONITOR TYPES:*
> 
> ...



This information is not accurate. LED is still LCD... the only thing that is different between the monitors is the method of backlighting. There are _not_ "thousands of small LED lights" making up the picture, it's still an LCD panel that makes the image. The LED backlighting helps to lower power consumption (consequently heat output) and improve black levels and color gamut.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Freedom First said:


> This information is not accurate. LED is still LCD... the only thing that is different between the monitors is the method of backlighting. There are _not_ "thousands of small LED lights" making up the picture, it's still an LCD panel that makes the image. The LED backlighting helps to lower power consumption (consequently heat output) and improve black levels and color gamut.



Yes you are correct, but it still offers greater efficientcy


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

Ultimateherts said:


> Yes you are correct, but it still offers greater efficientcy


No argument there!


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

OLED is the one we are all waiting for en masse


----------

